# Cleaning AquaDraw/AquaDoodle, help!



## Rees

Hello :wave:

DD got bought an aqua doodle/draw mat for Christmas, we've lost the pens and bought replacements on Amazon, but she's been eating over it and walks all over it and so the mat is now rather grubby and her little scribbles don't last long and there's also water marks on it and her drawings don't show up well in places.

Anyone know if the mat's had it, or if I can somehow clean it? She has the rainbow one if that makes a difference?

I hope I can clean it, she adores it, this morning she has crayons and keeps trying to draw on the door and then she hides the crayons where I can't find them! I'm just at a loss of how to clean it so I don't damage it further!

Thank you! xx


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Mine has water marks on it too, I hope someone has some suggestions. I have considered sticking it in the machine on cold.


----------



## smelly07

My eldest daughter had the normal aquadraw and the rainbow aquadraw and i use to put them in the washing machine x


----------



## Tia

I have been wondering the same thing. DS's one is pretty grubby looking too.


----------



## Seraphim

I've washed ours in the bath a couple of times, I was too scared to put it in the machine ;) I think the watermarks depend on how you dry it, seems to work best if it's hanging straight


----------



## Jolinar

Seraphim said:


> I've washed ours in the bath a couple of times, I was too scared to put it in the machine ;) I think the watermarks depend on how you dry it, seems to work best if it's hanging straight

I've done the same the water marks do fade over time as well, at least they did on ours.


----------



## nanomey

my dd used to have one but drew on it in pen! - i popped it in the washer & although the pen did not come out (i attually ended up throwing it away!) it dried fine & didnt damage it by washing it.


----------



## Jexer72

Soaking it completely, and then drying off the worst of the water and hanging it to dry on the washing line will get rid of the water marks. My DD crayons on ours regularly and I have to gently scourer it in small circles whilst it is wet. Just don't use detergent. :thumbup:


----------



## Rees

Thanks everyone :) Gonna have to wait for a dry day next week to attempt it, definately needs doing now, she's got a cherry squashed into it :lol:


----------



## amie-leigh

morgan has the disney princess one and i have thrown it in the washing machine a few times and hung it on the washing line and it looks ok


----------

